# Laziest Type?



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

knifey said:


> well that's not lazy it's just efficient


Sounds like a motivational quote in the making


----------



## colder (Jun 17, 2017)

Lazy phase for INFPs is also their productive phase.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

dizzycactus said:


> Sounds like a motivational quote in the making


INTP's definitely have the highest threshold for what counts as disgusting


----------



## oh.itseunice (Sep 20, 2020)

peter pettishrooms said:


> Unhealthy INFP's are some of the laziest motherfuckers around, but it's all good, I still fux with them.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

It really depends on the type of work someone is given, every type can be seen as "lazy" if they're given the wrong type of task. Give people the right work and they'll seem like workaholics.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm INTP, and I'm surprised at the answers. In various jobs and in self-employment (as well as pursuits outside of work), I've always gone the extra mile to do the job properly.

Other people do the bare minimum, take sick days when they aren't sick, etc. They won't walk across a room to get a necessary item or put something away. They leave tasks undone because other things (tv, friends, you name it) are more important.

They say they'll do something and then not do it. They constantly moan about things they "have to" do, but they don't do them.

I don't know their types. But I don't think most INTPs would pull this crap.

Yes, we try to find the most efficient way so there are no wasted movements. It might take time to figure things out.

We might become bored and unmotivated, but then we'll have the decency to quit, rather than pretend to work.

We may be "unambitious," or say that something isn't worth the trouble, or abandon one project or interest in favor of another. But I don't think that's the same as lazy.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Sensational said:


> Lmao how the hell is ISTP being mentioned so much. Yeah I can see procrastination there but I can also see a lot of go getting when they put their mind to something. I think of ISTP as more so full on or full off stereotype rather than one or the other in a cliche


My cousin ISTP has a "5 seconds" mentality. Meaning that everything he sets his mind on he gotta chase it in the next 5 seconds or it's over.
Talk about laziness.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Some people say lazy people are smart. Are they wrong?


----------



## SeagullStanley (Aug 7, 2018)

Hm maybe it is INTP for me, though I do not relate to the stereotypical image of someone with high analytical motives or someone itching to engage in debate. I also wouldn't call it laziness. Maybe a motion-minimalist in the physical sense, or so many an external observer may blithely judge. However (and I will speak not for any particular 'type' but only myself as this one individual), I will wager few will find a mind wherein the admittedly somewhat abstract laborers hardly know what resting even means, as this one. Hm, maybe it is INTP.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I find Fe and Te to be the social pressure functions, per se. Therefore IxxPs would come off as the laziest because they're not bound to what people think of them. Also Se is more physically active, so yeah.....sorry INxPs


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

ENTP obv (some of my friends are ENTP)


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Bellerixx said:


> ENTP obv (some of my friends are ENTP)


Ne-Doms are terrible on this issue, those I know at least. Because they have about a million projects in their mind and gloat about them non-stop, only to drop it like a hot rock within the next 24 hour, they have this weird perception that they are super pro-active. Worse yet, they often tend to then project this on other people, calling other them lazy and stuck in a rut, not realizing that a lot of people, while comfortable in their routine, do follow through with things once it's time and everything is set up, something that they typically struggle with. 

Just my experience with them (and they are friends of mine) don't hate.


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Stevester said:


> Ne-Doms are terrible on this issue, those I know at least. Because they have about a million projects in their mind and gloat about them non-stop, only to drop it like a hot rock within the next 24 hour, they have this weird perception that they are super pro-active. Worse yet, they often tend to then project this on other people, calling other them lazy and stuck in a rut, not realizing that a lot of people, while comfortable in their routine, do follow through with things once it's time and everything is set up, something that they typically struggle with.
> 
> Just my experience with them (and they are friends of mine) don't hate.


hmm yeah more likely the introverts. But I don't like to just sit there and do nothing, So basically INxPs


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

I guess it depends what you mean by lazy... To avoid going to the store and buying stuff or cleaning (I hate chores), I simply started working, although I'm on vacation... then I'll play some video games and work on my book. Am I being lazy? Technically I am doing something, not what I'm supposed to be doing, but I am doing something...

Any type can be lazy, methinks. I don't think it has much to do with personality type.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol, any of the dominant perceiving types would be considered lazy, so basically it's dominant Ne/Se/Si/Ni.

Dominant perceiver types tend to live life at a slower pace, as compared to the dominant judging types. As an Ni dom, I consider myself the queen of procrastination, and I can often procrastinate on things for weeks/months/years. Inertia is something that I often struggle with.


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

It depends on how you define "laziness" for context. In terms of getting into action or getting things done, both low Se or Te can cause people to be lazy. So based on that INFPs, INFJs can be the laziest types in general. Since they can have both functions in low stack depending on the theory for MBTi type you use. Next list for lazy types would include INTP, INTJ. Especially if you are trying to make them do stuff which they find to be pointless. Anyways depending on theory you use.

4 function Early Game stats :INFP,INFJ,INTP,INTJ

But with experience, NJs can develop their Se, while INFPs develop their Te, INTPs their Fe.

So endgame laziest type(seemingly): INTP

Using Beebee system: nvm I am lazy to explain.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Alpha64 said:


> What's the laziest type? Probably a NP. But which one?


When I see "lazy," I think of people who inherently want to work _smarter_ instead of _harder_. I'll bust my ass when I have to, but I'm always on the lookout for efficient ways to accomplish more with less effort.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Stevester said:


> I find Fe and Te to be the social pressure functions, per se. Therefore IxxPs would come off as the laziest because *they're not bound to what people think of them*. Also Se is more physically active, so yeah.....sorry INxPs


Usually inferior functions are where your worries come from. So inferior Te worries what people may think of them. Instead of not giving a shit about it, it's the opposite.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

jetser said:


> Usually inferior functions are where your worries come from. So inferior Te worries what people may think of them. Instead of not giving a shit about it, it's the opposite.


That would under stress though? Because otherwise if every type is super focused on their lower functions, then we might as well reverse types entirely. Normally types tend to hate or ignore the inferior function.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Stevester said:


> That would under stress though? Because otherwise if every type is super focused on their lower functions, then we might as well reverse types entirely. Normally types tend to hate or ignore the inferior function.


They hate it because they know they suck at it.
What you ignore is your blindspot function. Which is, in INXP's case is the Se.

The type that is most resistant to what people think of him is the INFJ. Te blindspot, low Se.


----------

